# Gothic II Nacht des Raben - Quahodron beschwören



## Smokey (12. September 2004)

*Gothic II Nacht des Raben - Quahodron beschwören*

Ich hab ein kleines Problem bei der Suche nach Quahodrons Grab! Wo is'n das?

Danke
Smokey


----------



## Xychopath (12. September 2004)

*AW: Gothic II Nacht des Raben - Quahodron beschwören*



			
				Smokey am 12.09.2004 16:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab ein kleines Problem bei der Suche nach Quahodrons Grab! Wo is'n das?
> 
> Danke
> Smokey



http://www.yiya.de/games/gothic2/walk1.htm

dann links auf weltkarte und dann oben auf "Jharkendar" klicken

auf der karte ist das grab die nummer 35


----------



## Neawoulf (12. September 2004)

*AW: Gothic II Nacht des Raben - Quahodron beschwören*



			
				Smokey am 12.09.2004 16:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab ein kleines Problem bei der Suche nach Quahodrons Grab! Wo is'n das?
> 
> Danke
> Smokey



Wenn du am Haus des Eremiten bist, gehst du an dem Felsüberhang vorbei, wo der Schattenläufer lebt(e). Dann gehst du unter der Felsbrücke hindurch, die zu der kleinen Höhle führt, in der die beiden Skelette einen Beliar-Schrein bewach(t)en und weiter geradeaus. Etwa fünf bis zehn Meter über dir ist eine Höhle, die du erreichen kannst, indem du links in die Felsnische gehst und nach oben wanders. Vor dir steht ein Troll. Dahinter ist Quahodrons Grab.


----------



## Homerclon (14. September 2004)

*AW: Gothic II Nacht des Raben - Quahodron beschwören*



			
				Neawoulf am 12.09.2004 17:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Smokey am 12.09.2004 16:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der Weg zu der Höhle wird von 1-2 Goblins "bewacht" er ist ausserdem von ein paar Büschen verdeckt.
Falls der Troll dir zu schwer ist dann besorge dir 2 Feuerregen Runen, damit ist der kein Problem, damit dich der Troll beim Zaubern nicht stört stellst du dich in den Eingang von der Grabkammer.achtung, er kann nach innen schlagen, also ausser Reichweite bleiben.

Karte(Direktlink):
http://www.mondgesaenge.de/G2ADB/content_orte.htm?data=data_orte.js&index=168


----------

